# Computer erkennt Galaxy S6 überhaupt nicht mehr



## Hiwor (1. Juli 2016)

*Computer erkennt Galaxy S6 überhaupt nicht mehr*

Moin alle zusammen,
Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob das jetzt ein Computer oder ein Handy problem ist, ich versuche einfach mein Glück. Habe desweiteren auch kein Ahnung ob mir hier wirklich jemand helfen kann aber ihr seid doch sei Technick versiert, ihr wisst eh immer alles . Also zu meinem Problem, vor ungefähr 4 Tagen hat es angefangen. Mein Pc und mein Handy wollen sich einfach nicht verbinden, hatte davor nie Probleme. Wie genau sieht das aus? Also: Ich stecke mein USB-Kabel das ganz normal mit dem Handy verbunden ist in meinen USB-Slot und es passiert nichts! Es wird angezeigt das das Gerät geladen wird aber mehr nicht, keine Treiberinstallation oder eben das Pop-up das ein Massenspeichergerät angeschlossen wurde. Ich habe es schon mit dem dem USB-Debugging in den Entwicklertools probiert, aber das hilft auch nix. Dann Smart Switch installiert, aber auch das erkennt nicht das mein Galaxy S6 angeschlossen wird. Ich habe es auch schon an mehreren PC's versucht, geht überall nicht, die USB- Slots an meinem PC sind auch nicht kaputt, meine Festplatte, meine Controlle etc wird überall perfekt erkannt. Nur das Handy macht zicken. Auch schon 3 verschiedene Kabel probiert, auch daran kanns eigentlich nicht liegen. Also wie gesagt, Handy bekommt wohl strom, da es möglich wäre das Handy zu laden, mehr passiert nicht. Keine Anzeigen das es verbunden ist, oder sonst etwas.

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und schonmal Danke an alle die sich die Mühe machen das alles hier zu lesen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Computer erkennt Galaxy S6 überhaupt nicht mehr*

Im Windows Explorer wird das Handy auch nicht erkannt? Hast du deinem Handy eine Freigabe erteilt und welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?


----------



## Maqama (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Computer erkennt Galaxy S6 überhaupt nicht mehr*

Ich denke mal das einfachste wäre es, dein S6 einfach mal an einen anderen PC zu stecken.
So kann man einen defekt am S6 schonmal ausschließen.


----------



## CRYztal312 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Computer erkennt Galaxy S6 überhaupt nicht mehr*

Kann das sein das du den Speicher beim verbinden extra freigeben musst? 
So ist es bei meinem moto g2 auf jeden Fall seit Android 6.0


----------



## eRaTitan (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Computer erkennt Galaxy S6 überhaupt nicht mehr*

_


Spoiler



Quelle Giga & geekguide


_

_Eins davon wird funktionieren. _



_USB-Debugging aktivieren: Wie schon bei den Vorgängern soll es  einigen Nutzern weitergeholfen haben, das USB-Debugging auf dem  Smartphone zu aktivieren. Diese kann man über die Entwickleroptionen  einschalten und anschließend wird das Smartphone hoffentlich vom  Computer erkannt und kann über den Arbeitsplatz bzw. Computer geöffnet  werden, um so beispielsweise Daten zu übertragen.
_ 
_USB-Treiber neuinstallieren: Manchmal soll es auch helfen die  USB-Treiber einfach noch einmal neu zu installieren. Dazu einfach die  aktuelle Version von dem oben verlinkten Smart Switch herunterladen und  installieren. Ggfs. vorher noch die alte Version der Software über die  Systemsteuerung deinstallieren._ 
_Anderes USB-Kabel nutzen: Auch wenn es äußerst selten vorkommt, kann  auch ein defektes Kabel der Grund sein, deshalb zur Sicherheit einfach  mal das Kabel austauschen oder testweise von einer Freundin oder einem  Freund ausleihen._ 
_Anderen USB-Port verwenden: Manchmal wurde auch gemeldet, das man  das Problem „Galaxy S6 wird nicht vom PC erkannt“ dadurch beheben  konnte, in dem man einfach einen anderen USB-Port am Computer genutzt  hat.
_ 


_Häufig hilft bereits ein einfacher Neustart des Smartphones, wenn es zu Verbindungsproblemen kommt._ 
_Auch ein PC-Neustart kann Wunder wirken._ 
_Natürlich solltet ihr auch überprüfen, ob das USB-Kabel und der  USB-Anschluss am PC intakt sind. Schließt dafür z. B. ein anderes Gerät  per Kabel am PC an, bzw. verwendet ein zweites USB-Kabel für die  Verbindung von PC und Handy._ 
_Versucht auch, das Smartphone an einen zweiten PC oder Laptop anzuschließen._ 
_Wird das Handy hier erkannt, liegt der Fehler an eurem PC._ 
_Besonders bei Samsung Galaxy-Smartphones gibt es eine sehr simple,  aber effektive Lösung, wenn das Handy nicht erkannt wird: Stellt den  Lautstärkeregler von „Stumm“ auf „Laut“. In einigen Fällen wird das  Smartphone so vom PC erkannt._ 
_Häufig hilft es auch, nach der Verbindung des Smartphones mit dem PC  die Speicherform zu wechseln und dann wieder auf „Massenspeicher“  zurückzustellen._ 
_Damit eure Daten im Windows Explorer angezeigt werden, müsst ihr zudem den Smartphone-Bildschirm entsperren._


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Computer erkennt Galaxy S6 überhaupt nicht mehr*

Alternativ die App AirDroid benutzen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Computer erkennt Galaxy S6 überhaupt nicht mehr*

Du musst seit Android 6 das Handy am PC frei geben. Dazu im Handy einfach auf OK drücken oder so. Ansonsten wird nur das Handy geladen und Daten sind nicht verfügbar.


----------



## waswunder (4. August 2016)

*AW: Computer erkennt Galaxy S6 Ã¼berhaupt nicht mehr*

Es gibt noch eine andere Methode. Du kannst dein Handy über WLAN mit dem PC verbinden - ganz ohne Kabel. Dazu benötigst du eine App. Ich kann AirMore empfehlen. Es ist kostenlos und sehr einfach zu bedienen. Zur Verbindung musst du lediglich einen QR-Code scannen. Bei der bestehenden Verbindung kannst du alle Daten bequem verwalten. Du kannst es ausprobieren:
AirMore - Das beste Tool im Web um mobile Gerate zu verwalten


----------

